# Diablo 2 Neueinstieg sinnvoll?



## kOchi... (3. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,
Ich hab mir vor kurzem mal überlegt wieder mit D2 anzufangen.
Habe früher nur offline den Singleplayermodus gespielt bis Akt 3 glaub ich ^^
Ich kann also noch keine großen Erfolge in D2 verzeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Denkt ihr es wär sinnvoll für mich, das spiel im B-Net von neu anzufangen?
Wenn ja, könntet ihr mir mal genau erklärn wies im battle.net funktioniert?^^ (isses vergleibar mit wc3?)

Welche Klasse könnt ihr mir zum Einstieg empfehlen?

danke schonmal im vorraus
mfg kochi


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Also Klasse ist erst mal völlig egal, nimm das, was Dir am besten gefällt. Mittlerweile sind alle Klassen gut ausbalanciert, so dass man sie in Hell immernoch gut einsetzen kann (sofern man sie nicht total verskillt hat). Das Battle.Net ist ganz einfach aufgebaut: Du erstellst Dir nen Account und nen beliebigen Char. Mit neuen Chars musst Du innert 10 Tagen nach Erstellung mindestens insgesamt 2 Stunden gespielt haben, ansonsten werden sie automatisch wieder gelöscht. Das dürfte ja aber kein Problem sein. Dann kannst Du Dir ein Spiel erstellen und gibst dabei an, wiviele andere Leute dem Spiel beitreten können. Insgesamt können pro Spiel 1-8 Spieler drin sein. Je mehr Spieler drin sind, desto mehr Lebenspunkte haben die Monster. Bist Du also alleine wirst Du die Monster locker umnieten können, sind da hingegen 8 Spieler drin brauchts dann wesentlich mehr Schaden pro Monster. Dafür gibts aber auch viel mehr XP und wesentlich bessere Gegenstände, bzw die Chance auf bessere Gegenstände steigt massiv an.
Zusätzlich zur Anzahl Spieler kannst Du noch einen Levelunterschied einstellen, wenn Du das willst. Dann kannst Du zB einstellen, dass andere Spieler maximal 5 Stufen höher oder niedriger als Du selbst sein dürfen. So kannst Du einschränken, dass nicht einfach ein Spieler reinkommt, Akt 5 leer räumt und wieder rausgeht, währenddem Du in Akt 1 rumdümpelst. Allerdings ist das auch nicht tragisch, da Du jederzeit ein neues Spiel starten und in einem beliebigen Akt weiterspielen kannst, von dem Du bereits Wegpunkte freigeschaltet hast.
Alternativ kannst Du auch einfach in ein fremdes Spiel einsteigen und da mitspielen. Allerdings: die Monster, die tot sind, bleiben tot. Wenn also jemand Akt 1 bereits leergefegt hat, wirst Du da nichts mehr abstauben können.
Das Gruppenspiel ist normalerweise im Akt 5 am interessantesten und zusätzlich ab Schwierigkeitsstufe Hell.
Zuletzt muss man alle 6 Monate mit jedem Char einloggen, sonst wird er automatisch gelöscht.

Ahja, fast vergessen: Ja es spielen immernoch recht viele Leute D2 im Battle.Net und ein Neueinstieg lohnt auf jeden Fall. Allerdings empfehle ich Dir das Closed-Battle.Net, da im Open-Battle.Net die Charakter vom Single-Player übernommen werden können und da vermutlich 2/3 aller Gegenstände gecheatet sind (und die Chars sowieso). Im Closed-Battle.Net hingegen nicht, da ist alles hart erarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei weiteren Fragen ungeniert fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kOchi... (3. November 2009)

hört sich doch schonmal gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke dir für die ganzen infos.
werds mir wohl die tage bestellen


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Kaufs gleich mit Addon, macht mehr Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kOchi... (6. November 2009)

ok werd ich tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es denn einfach als Gelegenheitsspieler mit anderen mitzuhalten?


----------



## madmurdock (6. November 2009)

kOchi... schrieb:


> ok werd ich tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diablo ist in der Hinsicht nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen.

Gerade als Gelegenheitsspieler ist man bei Dia GENAU richtig, da man mal eben 10 mins spielen kann und sofort das Spiel/die Gruppe verlassen kann ohne dass es dir jemand übel nimmt (vergleiche du bist Heiler bei HDB Hero und haust nachm ersten Boss einfach ab. Das ist bei Dia total egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber wie es funktioniert, wirst du schnell nach 1, 2 Stunden Bnet feststellen.

Im Gegensatz zum Vorredner kann ich dir aber nur abraten gewisse Klassen zu spielen. Verglichen mit Wow ist das Equipment am Anfang leider kein bisschen egal, so dass du mit diversen Klassen grosse Probleme kriegen wirst. 

Noch ein paar Tipps:

- bis Lvl 30 ist Dia leider eine Qual, da du die Hauptspells leider noch nicht hast. Ab dann gehts aber mit jedem Char gut ab. (mal von Melees abgesehen, wenn sie denn gutes Equip missen)
- Das Hauptprob an Dia ist, dass du nicht skillen kannst, was du willst und wenn du dich vertan hast, kannst du es nicht rückgängig machen. So ist gerade am Anfang Leveln zum kotzen, da du keinen Support durch "Talente" erhaelst. 
- für den Anfang würde ich Ranged Chars erstellen: Mein Favourite ist dort auf jeden Fall die Assasine. Bis Lvl 9 10 ist sie als Melee verglichen mit den anderen Chars ungeschlagen (selbst mit miesem Gear) und durch die Synergien der Fallen (Rangedattacken) sind diese auch am Anfang ziemlich stark.


----------

